# Christian Judaism



## Santos (Dec 13, 2021)

Hello brethren...I am in need of some resources to reach out to my nephew who has been deceived by "Christian Judaism". He has grown up in the charismatic movement and recently started to question all of the foolishness that is the charismatic movement over the last year. Well, as a knee jerk reaction he found this movement and has jumped head long into it. By "Christian Judaism" I mean that he has started practicing dietary restrictions, Saturday Sabbath, is talking about being circumcised and having his son circumcised, calling Jesus, Yeshua, wearing Jewish religious garb under his clothing, etc..,etc. 

I have spent an hour and a half or so on the phone with him going through scriptures concerning the ceremonial law and there being no need to become a Jew to be a Christian. We went through Acts 15 and the decision at the council concerning the gentiles and the law. We went through Galatians, all to no avail.

This is beginning to cause a rift in his marriage to the point of them talking about divorce. He seems to have become pretty hardened. But I want to make another effort to reach him.

If any of you have any suggestions, resources, etc. it would be greatly appreciated.

And please pray for him. His name is Jesse Mora.

Reactions: Like 1 | Praying 2


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 13, 2021)

This is that Hebrew Roots nonsense. Christianity teaches that the sacrifices are fulfilled in Jesus. Hebrew Roots teaches that Jesus is fulfilled in the sacrifices. 

Also asks him if compelling a Gentile to be circumcised makes the compeller accursed before God (the answer is yes).

I truly hate Hebrew Roots even more than I hate pietism.

Some good videos. Not all of them deal directly with Hebrew roots, but some are still good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santos (Dec 13, 2021)

BayouHuguenot said:


> This is that Hebrew Roots nonsense. Christianity teaches that the sacrifices are fulfilled in Jesus. Hebrew Roots teaches that Jesus is fulfilled in the sacrifices.
> 
> Also asks him if compelling a Gentile to be circumcised makes the compeller accursed before God (the answer is yes).
> 
> ...


That's correct, Hebrew Roots. That was the phrase I was looking for. And I did ask him that question. And I did give him that response.

Thank you for the resources. I will watch them.


----------



## alexanderjames (Dec 13, 2021)

By asking this question this I assume you mean Galatians 5:2-4?

It is often difficult over the phone, so I would encourage you not to give up and hopefully have a study working through Galatians 4 and 5.

I myself at the beginning of my walk saw the error of the Hebrew Roots movement by God’s grace but still partially fell into the “Sacred Name movement” for a time. Essentially I believe myself to be more spiritual in using the Hebrew words for the Lord Jesus Christ. In so doing I became prideful over other believers. 

Praying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santos (Dec 13, 2021)

alexanderjames said:


> By asking this question this I assume you mean Galatians 5:2-4?
> 
> It is often difficult over the phone, so I would encourage you not to give up and hopefully have a study working through Galatians 4 and 5.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is exactly right, regarding Galatians 5:2-4. I know that it is not the same over the phone. However, I live about a six hour drive away from him.

I am glad God preserved you from falling into that trap.

Thank you for the prayer.


----------



## chuckd (Dec 13, 2021)

I know a couple of friends that have gotten into this. They are both very zealous about it.

I get the feeling that it is an overreaction to antinomianism, at least in my friends' case. Sounds like your friend, too, if he grew up in the charismatic movement. They are always talking about the law, quotes from Jesus in the sermon on the mount about not coming to abolish it, etc.

Really the issue is not law vs. no law, but rather what law? I would start with areas of agreement that antinomianism is wrong, the law is perpetual and binding (WCF 19.6). And then use Heb. 7-10 to show that the Levitical priesthood has been superseded. And where there is a change in priesthood, there is a change in law (Heb. 7:12).

Reactions: Like 2


----------

